# Free Book Finds: January 2011 (No self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the December 2010 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## RandomizeME

Free Historical Fiction:

Medicus: A Novel of the Roman Empire, Author: Ruth Downie *NO LONGER FREE*
The Centurion's Wife (Acts of Faith, Book 1), Author: Janette Oke
The Apothecary's Daughter, Author: Julie Klassen


----------



## RandomizeME

Fantasy/ SciFi / Paranormal

Don't Die, Dragonfly, Author: Linda Joy Singleton
Light of Eidon (Legends of the Guardian-King, Book 1), Author: Karen Hancock
Dead Men Kill, Author: L. Ron Hubbard *NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## RandomizeME

Lose Weight WITHOUT Dieting (Animal Kingdom Workouts), Author: David Nordmark


Thriller:
Against All Odds (Heroes of Quantico Series, Book 1), Author: Irene Hannon


Christian Romance:
Daughter of Joy (Brides of Culdee Creek, Book 1), Author: Kathleen Morgan
Fools Rush In (Weddings by Bella, Book 1), Author: Janice Thompson


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*
 
*NO LONGER FREE* 



*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*
 


*NO LONGER FREE*




TICK TOCK- First 28 chapters Free Preview


----------



## koland

CandyTX said:


> FYI, Noah's Ark is now showing as $0.99.
> 
> _I'm finally back from vacation and getting back to whatever normal is... Happy New Year, everyone!_


I believe it is free to UK customers only.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author

I have not yet read this book, so cannot give it a personal recommendation, but a friend sent me the link. It is free in Amazon's Kindle Store right now.

*NO LONGER FREE*


It's called PHENOMENAL GIRL 5 and is paranormal fiction. I found this review helpful:

A.J. Menden is truly a superhero in the world of writers. She has taken the concept of comic book heroes and created a contemporary world for them where they are dealing with the same problems that all of us ordinary mortals deal with on a daily basis. Her characters have to find a way to juggle heartbreak, love, betrayal and a myriad of other emotions and issues while still finding time to prevent chaos, death, and destruction on a daily basis. Lainey, while in no way perfect, is an absolutely perfect heroine in what promises to be a fast-paced and exciting series. If the books to follow are half as good as this one, I will be a very happy reader.

Reviewed at Bitten by Books Paranormal Fiction Review Site

I've downloaded it. (Heck, it's FREE)

_--- created KindleBoards ebook link_


----------



## worktolive

Another one from Samhain (m/m)

Oleander House: Bay City Paranormal Investigations, Book 1 by Ally Blue


----------



## BTackitt

worktolive said:


> Another one from Samhain (m/m)
> 
> Oleander House: Bay City Paranormal Investigations, Book 1 by Ally Blue


Just an FYI for those that don't like M/M. This is definately M/M. It was free a long time ago too and I read it then.


----------



## ak rain

can I ask what m/m means?


edited to add  - thank you  for the answer


----------



## BTackitt

Male/Male sex scenes


----------



## Anne Victory

Also an FYI - Light of Eidon is listed as Christian Fiction.


----------



## CandyTX

Tick Tock
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: James Patterson
(Suspense/Thriller)


No guarantees, but this appears to be the full book, not the 28 chapter preview that was offered before. This is a pre-order.


----------



## NessaBug

*NO LONGER FREE*


_--- created KindleBoards ebook link_


----------



## luvshihtzu

Happily Ever After, listed above, looks like Christian Fiction.


----------



## CandyTX

Boyfriends, Burritos and an Ocean of Trouble
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Nancy Rue
(YA Christian Fiction)


A Woman Called Sage
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: DiAnn Mills
(Historical Christian Fiction)


----------



## RandomizeME

The Healer's Apprentice, Author: Melanie Dickerson (Religious, Fairy Tale)
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

RandomizeME said:


> The Healer's Apprentice, Author: Melanie Dickerson (Religious, Fairy Tale)


Just FYI, this one is (YA Christian Historical Fiction)


----------



## JuryDuty

*NO LONGER FREE*

Catwalk by Melody Carlson
Religious YA fiction


----------



## JuryDuty

*NO LONGER FREE*


Danger in the Shadows by Dee Henderson
Religious Thriller


----------



## RandomizeME

The Christmas Lamp: A Novella, Author: Lori Copeland (Christian fiction)
*NO LONGER FREE*



_--- eta: this is a novella_


----------



## chuckf410

I'm not sure if non-amazon promotions are allowed here but I'll post and ask forgiveness if I'm wrong.

David Bach's new book 'Debt Free for Life' is available as a free PDF download on January 5th only at http://blogs.tcpalm.com/bargainista/2011/01/freebie-download-debt-free-for-life-ebook-wednesday-jan-5.html


----------



## JuryDuty

Nearly 130 Kaplan education books available free for a short time. List here: http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1294384491/ref=sr_st?keywords=kaplan&page=1&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A!133141011%2Ck%3Akaplan&sort=price


----------



## angelmum3

on the Amazon Discussion Board A. Singh spent a lot of time organizing categories of the Kaplan free books - and links to the books!

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx2ZCJYCT9O6KKA&displayType=tagsDetail

Categories include:
*Teaching* (The Teachable Moment: Seizing the Instants When Children Learn/Teaching, Children.
The Pressures of Teaching: How Teachers Cope with Classroom Stress/Teaching, Stress Management
See Me After Class: Advice for Teachers by Teachers/Education, teaching.)

*Medical and Health Books

books by Nurses and Doctors

Books on SAT

Kaplan GRE, GMAT, AP Books

Educational and Continued Educational Skills Books

Legal Books and Legal related*


----------



## JuryDuty

*NO LONGER FREE*

Always the Baker, Never the Bride - Sandra D Bricker - Chick-Lit

_--- eta: Christian fiction_


----------



## worktolive

Michelle Albert, a contemporary romance writer, has released 6 of her backlist on-line. She is providing a free download of her first book "Absolute Trouble" and the others are available for $1.50. All of the books are available in .prc and .pdf format. I just downloaded the free book and it looks fine on my K except that it has those annoying double page breaks between paragraphs.

Here's the link to her website:

http://www.inkalicious.com/inkstore.php

On Amazon, her older books (including this one) are listed under the name "Michelle Jerott" and are not available for Kindle.


----------



## CandyTX

*NO LONGER FREE*
Firms of Endearment: How World-Class Companies Profit from Passion and Purpose
Author: Jagdish N. Sheth
(Business/Self-Help)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Necromancer: A Novella is available as a free pre-order. Coming out February 1. Seems to be a paranormal romancish type book.

*NO LONGER FREE* 
And this  was free back in November and is apparently free again. Listed as 'contemporary fiction'; published by Abingdon which tends to lean to clean/faith-based romance/adventure sort of books. . . . .


----------



## CandyTX

Starlighter
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Bryan Davis
(YA Fantasy)


----------



## CandyTX

Some Business Books:

Critical Thinking: Tools for Taking Charge of Your Professional and Personal Life
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Richard W. Paul


Predictable Magic: Unleash the Power of Design Strategy to Transform Your Business
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Deepa Prahalad


Fortune at the Bottom of the Pyramid, The: Eradicating Poverty Through Profits
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: CK Prahalad


The Secrets of Economic Indicators: Hidden Clues to Future Economic Trends and Investment Opportunities
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Bernard Baumohl


Top Thoughtleaders Share Their Best Innovation Ideas (Collection)
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: FT Press Delivers


Do You Matter? How Great Design Will Make People Love Your Company
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Stewart Emery


Making Strategy Work: Leading Effective Execution and Change
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Lawrence G. Hrebiniak


And one Religion:
Invisible Forces and Powerful Beliefs
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: The Chicago Social Brain Network


----------



## PraiseGod13

Here's another one:


----------



## CandyTX

*NO LONGER FREE*
Deadly Sanctuary (Kendall O'Dell Mystery series)
Author: Roger Patterson
(Mystery)


----------



## ice-9

I assume this thread is mostly for fiction. But this is a finance book I had purchased in the first edition several years ago, and was pleasantly surprised to find the second edition available for free on the Kindle:
*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*
Profit by Investing in Real Estate Tax Liens by Larry B. Loftis


----------



## PraiseGod13

Just came across this one and I don't think it has been posted:
*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*


----------



## RandomizeME

Just As I Am (Just As I Am Series #1), Author: Virginia Smith


Big Girls Don't Die: In the Heat of the Night, Book 2, Author: Crystal Jordan
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## HappyGuy

Haven't seen this posted here yet.

*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*


----------



## joanie

Many, if not all, of the Kaplan books (typically study guides for SAT/GRE/GMAT/etc., but also others) are free.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_6?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=kaplan&sprefix=kaplan


----------



## luvshihtzu

The book above - Just As I Am by Virigina Smith is a heavily Christian themed book according to the reviews.


----------



## RandomizeME

Hollywood Nobody (Hollywood Nobody Series, Book 1), Author: Lisa Samson
*NO LONGER FREE*


Summer at Willow Lake, Author: Susan Wiggs
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## PraiseGod13

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Wired to Care: How Companies Prosper When They Create Widespread Empathy
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Dev Patnaik
(Business Development)


The Truth About Buying Annuities
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Steve Weisman
(Finance/Investing)


----------



## ice-9

Sylvianna by Keryl Raist (KB author) is currently $3.99 on Amazon, but FREE on Smashwords until 2/15 if you use this code at checkout: VL47G

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34284


----------



## CandyTX

Origin Scroll
*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*
Author: Richard S. Tuttle
(Fantasy)


----------



## CandyTX

Roseflower Creek
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Jackie Lee Miles
(Historical Romance)


Catch of a Lifetime
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Judi Fennell
(Fantasy Romance)


----------



## CandyTX

Both of these are short stories and pre-orders for February. No covers yet, so just links.

Necromancer: A Novella
Lish McBride
(Scifi - Fantasy) - perhaps urban fantasy?

Dead Drop: A Lawson Vampire Bonus Story 
Jon F. Merz (Author) 
(Paranormal)

Both appear to be little teaser short stories for books that come out later in the month.


----------



## CandyTX

I believe this one has been free before, but now it's free again, only with bonus material 

Septimus Heap, Book One: Magyk Free with Bonus Material EPB
Author: Angie Sage
(YA Fantasy)


----------



## CandyTX

Girls to the Rescue Book #1: Tales of Clever Courageous Girls from Around the World
Author: Bruce Lansky
(Kids, grade 4-8 or so I think)


----------



## CandyTX

Crazy Sexy Cancer Tips (Crazy Sexy)
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Kris Carr
(Memoir, Woman's Health)


----------



## CandyTX

Okay, if it's not on the Taco Cabana menu, I don't know Spanish  BUT this looks like some sort of finance, maybe faith based based on the categories and tags, no promises and if you speak Spanish, feel free to help!

¿Cómo salgo de mis deudas? (Spanish Edition) [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
André Panasiuk (Author)


----------



## sparrowrose

CandyTX said:


> Okay, if it's not on the Taco Cabana menu, I don't know Spanish  BUT this looks like some sort of finance, maybe faith based based on the categories and tags, no promises and if you speak Spanish, feel free to help!


The publisher is Thomas Nelson, which is the world's largest Christian publisher.

According to the reviewer, it begins with an analysis of why we get into debt, then discusses how to create a budget and use it as a tool to avoid overspending. It touches on the subject of savings and maintaining a financial cushion against emergencies.

Not sure why this is from a Christian publisher as the reviewer doesn't mention any spiritual aspects of the book.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## HappyGuy

Kinds of a Spanish version of Dave Ramsey's, "Total Money Makeover", only by a different author ... and a different publisher .... well, hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## koland

sparrowrose said:


> The publisher is Thomas Nelson, which is the world's largest Christian publisher.
> 
> According to the reviewer, it begins with an analysis of why we get into debt, then discusses how to create a budget and use it as a tool to avoid overspending. It touches on the subject of savings and maintaining a financial cushion against emergencies.
> 
> Not sure why this is from a Christian publisher as the reviewer doesn't mention any spiritual aspects of the book.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!


Although TN is the largest of the Christian publishers, they also publish a large number of purely secular books, especially cookbooks and books on finance and other non-fiction titles. I haven't seen any hidden messages in this section of their business (and the messages aren't really hidden in their christian fiction or non-fiction, which I know some have complained about in other threads/forums from some other publishers). Just FYI, the paperback is about $9 for this one, but another from the same author is marked down under $4 (the Kindle edition of that one is still right at $9).

My spanish is so rusty, though, I think I'll pass this one up.


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*






*NO LONGER FREE*


In the Amazon search box under Kindle store, the search terms I used are (-domain, -award, -kaplan, -12)

There are just shy of 200 total free books, but most have been previously posted in other months.


----------



## RandomizeME

Goodness Gracious Green, Author: Judy Christie
*NO LONGER FREE*


Antibiotic Resistance: Understanding and Responding to an Emerging Crisis, Author: Karl S. Drlica
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Sunrise
Author: Jacquelyn Cook
(Nonfiction / Historical Romance)


----------



## CandyTX

Honeymooning: A Cypress Hollow Yarn Short Story with Bonus Material: A Cypress Hollow Yarn Short Story with Bonus Material
Author: Rachael Herron

From Harper Collins Website:
_Book Description

When cashmere-mogul Janet marries the cowboy, she knows she'll have a lot to learn about roughing it. Tom lets her pay for the wedding, but he insists on handling the honeymoon. The budget-minded Tom, however, chooses a tropical destination which might be a little too&#8230;casual. If a newly-married couple spends their first week as man and wife trying to keep their clothes on, can the sparks still fly? Includes excerpts to the first two books in the Cypress Hollow Yarn series: How to Knit a Love Song and How to Knit a Heart Back Home. _


----------



## RandomizeME

A Child al Confino, Author: Eric Lamet
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Origins (Spinward Fringe)
Author: Randolph Lalonde
(Science Fiction)


----------



## CandyTX

The n00b Warriors (Book One)
Author: Scott Douglas
(Science Fiction, futuristic war/political)


----------



## CandyTX

Nutrition Diva's 5 Secrets for Aging Well
Author: Monica Reinagel
(Self Help / Pre-Order)


----------



## RandomizeME

All from Tyndale House (Christian publisher)


----------



## CandyTX

From Bad Boys Ahoy!: Lucien's Gamble, A Novella
Author: Sylvia Day
(Romance)


Murder A' La Mode
Author: G.A. McKevett
(Cozy Mystery)


----------



## jhall124

1/31/2011








Master the SAT: Diagnosing Strengths and Weaknesses--Practice Test 1 ~ Peterson's
Available for free in the following regions: United States








Master the SAT: Geometry Review ~ Peterson's
Available for free in the following regions: United States








Ultimate Word Success ~ Peterson's
Available for free in the following regions: United States








Master the ASVAB--Diagnosing Strengths and Weaknesses (Practice Test 1) ~ Peterson's
Available for free in the following regions: United States








The Career Survival Kit (Collection) ~ Richard Templar
Available for free in the following regions: Canada, Asia &a mp; Pacific*, United States, India*, Latin Am. & Caribbean*, Middle East*








Green Careers in Energy ~ Peterson's
Available for free in the following regions: United States








The Truth About Negotiations ~ Leigh L. Thompson
Available for free in the following regions: Canada, Australia, Asia & Pacific*, Africa*, United States, Europe*, India*, Latin Am. & Caribbean*, Middle East*








Murder A' La Mode ~ G.A. McKevett
Available for free in the following regions: Europe*, Australia, Africa*, United States, Latin Am. & Caribbean*, Middle East*








From Bad Boys Ahoy!: Lucien's Gamble, A Novella ~ Sylvia Day
Available for free in the following regions: Australia, United States, India*


----------



## CandyTX

The Impaler *NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Gregory Funaro
(Thriller / Pre-Order)


Darkness Dawns *NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Dianne Duvall
(Paranormal Romance / Pre-Order)


Edit: *NO LONGER FREE -- that was super fast!*


----------



## PraiseGod13

Here's another one from Gregory Funaro....


----------



## angelmum3

CandyTX said:


> Sunrise
> Author: Jacquelyn Cook
> (Nonfiction / Historical Romance)


no longer free


----------



## angelmum3

Dreaming Anastasia 
From School Library Journal
Grade 9 Up-This convoluted and contrived story shuttles between contemporary Chicago, Russia during the reign and downfall of the Romanovs, and the enchanted world of Baba Yaga. Ann, 17, who lives in Chicago, and Ethan, a handsome 18-year-old who mysteriously enters her world, share the narration. She is attracted by his beauty, and she soon develops strange magical powers. Ethan has powers as well; he can protect people and places. Readers eventually learn that he is actually a man who died in 1918 during the Russian Revolution. Ann begins to hear Anastasia's voice in her dreams and sees Baba Yaga and her frightening antics. Supposedly Ann is the one who can save Anastasia Romanov from Baba Yaga's clutches, where she has been since her family was brutally murdered by the revolutionaries, and Ethan has come to enlist her help. After a great deal of mystery about Ann's connection to the Romanov legacy, readers learn that she is the great-great granddaughter of Victor, Anastasia's illegitimate brother who has also survived since 1918. He is trying to stop Ann and Ethan from rescuing Anastasia; if she is found, Ethan and Victor will become mortal and die. In spite of the confusing back and forth, persevering readers might forge ahead to see how the story concludes, but it is a difficult read. Also, the contemporary scenes between Ann and her friend Tess contrast sharply with the book's main focus, and Tess's bitterness over the loss of her virginity awkwardly intrudes on the main plot.-Renee Steinberg, formerly at Fieldstone Middle School, Montvale, NJ


----------



## angelmum3

When There's Nothing Left But Memories... Andie Phelps is the envy of Santa Barbara. A devoted mother with a loving son and a successful husband, her greatest joy comes from reaching out to others... Melanie Johnston is the envy of no one. A single mom who works long hours to pay the bills, and her greatest joys relate to her teen daughter and son. Then the accident that changes everything. When opposite worlds collide, the impact reaches far beyond these mothers' personal losses. Two wounded women...Two families seeking hope...A community torn apart... How far will they go to fulfill...A Promise to Remember.


----------

